# How do I enlarge Symbols in Sibelius?



## Evan Gamble (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah so what the title says. I want to make the parenthesis the size of 2 staves but can't figure it out. 

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 3, 2007)

Under House Style. all the size edits are in there.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 3, 2007)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Dec 03 said:


> Under House Style. all the size edits are in there.



I thought "House Styles" referred to Hip-Hop :D


----------

